

Run this NeXTStep dock on OSX alongside Dock.app (German, translate) - aj700
http://www.khwbn.de/NextDock/index.html

======
aj700
can be used to switch to and launch apps but not hide them. builtin clock. I
find the whole look, hidability, alignment and operation to be more power-
user-friendly. Rearrange like tiles, adjust transparency.

There is also <http://www.khwbn.de/MultiCubeDock/index.html>

